# Convergence Problem



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I have an old CRT based projection TV. I cannot get the convergence set so that the red, green, and blue images line up. I'm aware that there are a variety of causes for this problem ranging from an alignment issue to failure of the convergence circuitry.

The center of the screen can be adjusted to look perfect (from within the menu) however this causes the colors at the corners of the screen to spread out. The "compromise" is to have the whole screen slightly off. I'm trying to consider if I want to replace the entire television or have it repaired.

Does anyone know how to troubleshoot this and at least identify how much the repairs might cost (without actually calling out the repair tech).


----------

